# Audiogon



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

I haven't posted in a while, and I'm curious, so what happened to Audiogon?

I used to like paying attention to the new listings and seeing what was out there for sale, but it seems that the site is drying up. Not much new is listed anymore. Brands that used to have tons for sale are scavenged down to nothing. 

Anyone have any opinions?

Is there a better site out there people are listing their gear on since Audiogon made changes to it's site a year ago?


----------



## padgman1 (Feb 13, 2013)

I look on several AV websites daily, just for fun ( and for fun - some speakers are just dreamy, but that's all they are - a dream for me to purchase :drool.

I have only been lurking for about a year now, so I do not have any knowledge of Audiogon's history.
Many have said on various sites that Agon has gone down........

I see more listings on AVS now than 1 year ago, and I see listings on Canuck Audio Mart/ US Audio Mart, Audiocircle, as well as Home Theater Shack........

Agon still lists more high-end stuff than any other site ( high-end = expensive)...


----------



## Tweaked05 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have never even tried looking there for anything budget minded. It always seems to be the ultra high end stuff to me.


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

Alright, I can understand that. I'm looking at some of the middle of the line stuff and maybe some higher end things. I can see how it's not a site everyone is into.

It used to be great though up to a year or two ago.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jun 30, 2013)

I just listed and sold instantly an SVS EQ1 for full price. Cost me 25.00 for the listing since I won't do Paypal. 

A side from that positive experience I've tried to browse the site and not found much interesting. I did see a minidsp 4/10 for 250.00 but it was sold.


----------



## vardo (Aug 28, 2010)

I've sold several things on Audiogon, and it used to cost me $14 to Agon for each item sold. The
site has changed since (and not for the better....much harder to navigate). They keep sending
me email's saying I own them $14,00 but that is not the case.

vardo


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I used to buy stuff through a classifieds mailer that I used to have... It was an invite only thing, so you had to know someone in order to get in. I bought my Classe DR10 amps, Classe DR6 preamp through it and had an excellent experience with them. I wish I could remember where it was (if they are even still around).


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Mostly high end stuff but every once in awhile they have some sweet deals. If you are thinking of going high end anyway then you might just snag a deal.


----------



## talmadge (May 4, 2010)

I would agree that its not what it once was. I bought and sold a lot on the "old" audiogon.


----------



## Lulimet (Apr 4, 2014)

I sold a couple of things on Audiogon recently. Their selling fees are much more reasonable than ebay.
One thing I don't like about Audiogon is that almost every seller asks the buyer to cover the Paypal fees. To me that is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

I never ask a buyer to absorb Paypal fees but I understand where other sellers who do so are coming from and don't fault them. By the time you add up the A'gon advertising fee, percentage of sale fee, and Paypal fee, you the seller can end up losing on the deal. No one enjoys losing money.


----------



## Lulimet (Apr 4, 2014)

That's the cost of doing business and the convenience of getting paid instantly.


----------



## Tin_Ears (Aug 7, 2012)

*Regarding PayPal fees: Does everyone know that as of last tax year PP is mandated by the IRS to submit a tax form to them for anyone who sells more than 199 items or when they reach $20K in sales? The IRS considers it "self employment" and they charge 15.3 percent tax. It doesn't matter that it was old stuff out of your garage, used audio gear, or if your helping liquidate your late uncle's estate. It doesn't matter if you lost a ton of money.

THE IRS TAXES YOU!!

With eBay and PP fees at nearly 15 percent (on small items) plus IRS tax of 15+ percent... that's 30 PERCENT!!*


----------



## mdrums (Jan 1, 2007)

Back in 2012 I listed a McIntosh MX135 A/V pre-pro on Audiogon and another home theater website. I sold it on the other home theater website. When I went to take it off Audiogon they claimed I sold it from there site and sent threatening emails wanting me to pay them. I tried to explain to them that I didn't sell the McIntosh from Audiogon but they won't respond except for demand of payment. I did give them my $35.

So beware of Audiogon when listing something for sale on multiple websites.


----------



## Tin_Ears (Aug 7, 2012)

mdrums said:


> Back in 2012 I listed a McIntosh MX135 A/V pre-pro on Audiogon and another home theater website. I sold it on the other home theater website. When I went to take it off Audiogon they claimed I sold it from there site and sent threatening emails wanting me to pay them. I tried to explain to them that I didn't sell the McIntosh from Audiogon but they won't respond except for demand of payment. I did give them my $35.
> 
> So beware of Audiogon when listing something for sale on multiple websites.


If that's true then you shouldn't have given in to their threats. That's not a criticism... it's just that we should all stand up to bullying from bigger guys.


----------



## goatfarm (Mar 31, 2007)

Audiogon changed hands recently, and the new owners decided to not keep to the old rules. Probably for the worse. Listings have dropped dramatically. The good question is: where are they now?


----------

